# Boggi and Canali



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear members,
can you advise me on the relative quality of Boggi Milano and Canali tailoring please? I've heard, vaguely, of both makes, but I'd welcome advice/information on how their quality compares.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Canalis are well made and one of the best suits in it's price range as far as quality is concerned. I'm not familiar with Boggi, but considering the prices for the suits I found online, it can't be a very good suit. There's no way it could be up to the standards of Canali.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

Boggi is a retail chain in Italy which pretends to be upscale, but which is actually price-point driven. In other words, "affordable". They have small stores in many of the big cities. I used to buy polos and shirts from them (in particular when in Siena, I would stop in and treat myself to a shirt), but I stopped, because I realized the quality was poor. I can't speak to their suits, but I would expect them to be along the lines of half-canvas and made in Romania. 


Canali as a company is in a different league. Very nice suits, good quality. I own three of them, and I always enjoy putting them on. They "fall" onto me, and drape and wear and move nicely.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Massimiliano (Aug 19, 2011)

Canali is another planet. Cannot even compare the 2 brands.

On top of that, Boggi Milano is now going to make suits for SS Lazio's players (a very much hated soccer team in Rome)....not good!!

Max

www.modainstyle.com


----------



## ESilver (Jul 1, 2005)

Canali, in my opinion and experience, is an unsung hero of the sartorial world. 

I have eight Canali sport coats that equal and, in some instances, exceed my more numerous Zegnas on all counts – including Su Misura and 15milmil15.

Canali does silk/wool and silk/cashmere blends extremely well. The ones I have can only be described as “Gorgeous.” 

Definitely give Canali your consideration.


----------



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

Massimiliano said:


> On top of that, Boggi Milano is now going to make suits for SS Lazio's players (a very much hated soccer team in Rome)....not good!!
> 
> Max
> 
> www.modainstyle.com


Yeah. I agree with that 100%. Go Roma. Long live Totti !!!


----------



## qwiknews (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought a Boggi Milano 3- button blue pin stripe suit on eBay because of the seller's excellent detailed photos of the collar, the underside of the lapel's nice roll and her detailed sizes. In my working career, I wore Oxxford exclusively though today some fashion people consider it a boxy style. I wanted to try an Italian cut.
The seller noted the European size converted to a 44 US but it more accurately resembles a US 42 (my size).

I am very happy with the neat roll of the lapel, full canvas from what I can tell, slim silhouette and 4 touch and kiss bone buttons on the sleeve with faux button holes. It drapes nicely. The coat lining is Bemberg and the trouser waistband is also labeled the same. One suit label says "Made in Italy". I could not find the codes noted by another contributor as to the actual manufacturer.

I've never owned Canali so I don't have an informed opinion. All I can say is I am very pleased with the quality of workmanship, the fabric (very lightweight Lana Super 100) and the nice draping of the suit.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I have 10 Canali suits in my current rotation & wouldn't mind a few more. Nice construction. Nice workmanship.Nice drape. Nice cloth. 

I'm not familiar with Boggi but I've seen no reasons as to why I would switch. Canali also seems to be a pretty good fit for me otr without needing major alterations (which us rare)


----------



## cchen (Feb 15, 2006)

You guys need to look deeper instead of at face value. Boggi has several makes for their suits and jackets, including Isaia, Lardini, and Caruso. You just need to know how to identify them:

_Boggi - This RTW brand totally impresses me, all the more given its rock-bottom pricing. If I were to recommend just one brand to penurious sartorialists around the globe, this would be it. Almost everything in their plethoric product range is something you would want to wear. But what's really interesting is that there are a few hidden jewels in each collection, which they don't charge extra for, so the value-for-money proposition is even more enticing if you know how to identify these gems. For example, they have 5 main suit suppliers - after a while you can start to tell them apart almost by looking at the garments. On the price-tag you will notice codes such as LR or FB, which indicate that the suit was made by say Lardini or Flannnel Bay (and AHD stands for Isaia, go figure). And then you have a few that read CR, for Caruso - these are fully canvassed suits, made from luxury fabrics like Loro Piana Tasmanian Super 150's, at a RRP of 850 euros before discounts. Same with knits, ties, coats and shirts, where you can find a few amazing products thrown in with the rest, at about the same price. I mean, where else are you going to find seven-fold ties for 40 euros ? Obvisouly they have some people in the sourcing and design departments who know their stuff, and who are targetting the #menswear geeks like myself. Heck, my boggi suede mocs look better than the Berluti original that they were copied from. Bravo!_

Source:


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I have two Canali suits in the rotation and wish I had more. They feel great, and mine have lasted forever. I like them as much as my Isaia suit from Paul Stuart and better than my Martin Greenfield suit (and that's no slight to MG.)


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

cchen said:


> You guys need to look deeper instead of at face value. Boggi has several makes for their suits and jackets, including Isaia, Lardini, and Caruso. You just need to know how to identify them:


Ok. I won't argue against your point but with Canali there is little need to worry about differing quality amongst the brand itself. Canali manufactures its own product and maintains its own high quality standards. As a reseller Boggi might have a few quality names and items amongst the many offered but in the end, it is up to the client to know how to identify the better ones from the crowd. If I randomly grabbed 20 different Canali's and 20 different Boggi's, would I have the same percentage of quality goods from both brands? And what of quality levels in and of themselves? According to the working hierarchy on the other site, Isaia is a step above Canali while Lardini is a step below. Another problem this brings up is consistency in sizing. If I grab a Canali off the rack, it is going to fit me pretty much like all the other Canali's in my closet. With Boggi being a reseller, I need to become familiar with the fitting of what? 5 or so different makers? And then learn as to identifying which one is best for me whenever I want to go find a suit? A clothing hobbiest might find it fun to run around to different stores and look for a bargain Boggi AHD (because it fits better than the Boggi LR or FB that store x and y carry exclusively ), but not most people.


----------

